# إليكم .. برنامج Paper Airplane Factory 1.50



## محمد زرقة (3 فبراير 2007)

الإخوة الكرام .. إليكم برنامج الطائرة الورقية .. Paper Airplane Factory 1.50 شاملاً :

Program + Ebook + Tutorial 







نبذة عن البرنامج

Paper Airplane Factory 1.50 - Program
Create beautifully colored and patterned paper airplanes on your PC . Add decals and insignia. Print out, fold, and fly your creations. Includes patterns for fast planes, gliders, stunt planes. Custom options allow for dozens of possible combinations 

The Greatest Paper Airplanes - Ebook
The Greatest Paper Airplanes is a recreational software program based on the theme of flight. The Greatest 
Paper Airplanes uses full interactive 3D animation to show you how to fold extraordinary paper airplanes. Simple screens resembling a three-ring notebook guide you through the history of flight and the techniques of paper folding with plenty of fun animations and sound effects along the way. For colorful flight, print the patterns with your choice of two different design schemes. Printed patterns include dashed fold lines to make creating your planes even easier.
Look what you can learn and do:
* Learn how to fold 50 different paper airplanes the easy way with simple VCR style folding controls.
* Animations about the history of flight. Answers to scientific questions relating to flight. How do airplanes fly? ..and.. How does air moving past an object act upon that object?
* Animated tutorial about paper folding and steps to learning some of the basic folds.
* Color printing of decorated airplane designs. Different design schemes for each plane give you a whole bunch of different plane color schemes. The dashed fold lines can be printed making it even easier to create some awesome paper airplanes.

Greatest Paper Airplanes Tutorial
A tutorial on the art of folding paper airplanes. As you learn how to fold paper airplanes of many types, the program will show you 3-dimensional diagrams to guide you.

حجم الملف : 10.80 ميجا بايت قبل فك الضغط

رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.de/files/21138377/GPA_PET.rar.html 

أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعكم به ، والله الموفق(منقول)


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 فبراير 2007)

بــارك اللــــــه فيـــــك اخـــــي الحبيــــــب 

و جزاك اللــــــه كـــــــــل خيـــــــــر


----------



## a7med4u (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (29 أبريل 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------

